# Xfce i problem.

## mentorsct

Witam, mam dosc kade i chcialbym sobie przekompilowac xfce. Ale pojawia mi sie problem pewnie dla Was prosty:

```
mentor # emerge -va xfce4

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=xfce-base/thunar-0.8.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r1 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- xfce-base/thunar-0.8.0-r3 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r2 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2" [ebuild])
```

Narazie mam slabe pojecie z tym maskowanie i odmaskowywaniem. Moglby mi ktos pomoc jak sobie z tym poradzic?

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4

Pod tym adresem wszystko jest wyjaśnione.

----------

## unK

Zaktualizuj portage.

----------

## mentorsct

Zaktualizowalem portage i blokuje mi nastepujace pakiety.

```
[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.11)

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.11)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)
```

Moge je normalnie usunac uzywajace "emerge -C ..."

----------

## SlashBeast

emerge -C mktemp && emerge -uD coreutils

----------

## mentorsct

SlashBeast - ok zrobilem tak jak Ty napisales i mam jeszcze problem z:

```
<sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.11)
```

Co zrobic z tym pakietem?

----------

## sebas86

Jeśli chce żeby wstał system po tym musi przebudować jeszcze baselayout - przerobione na dwóch kompach.  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

To kto mi poradzi jak przekompilowac to xfce4 zeby przebieglo pomyslnie?

----------

## SlashBeast

```
sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1
```

 zaopatrz się w najnowszą wersję.

----------

